# Annual Memorial Day Free Listening Period Happening Through June 6



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

As in previous years, SiriusXM is opening up some channels for free through the Memorial Day weekend (technically ending June 6.)

Not a shocking development, but just noting for those that might be able to take advantage.


----------

